#  > Technical Interaction >  > Educational >  >  Portal for IES and GATE aspirants

## himanjim

First portal with genuine and categorized discussions on *IES* (UPSC Engineering services) and *GATE* (Graduate Aptitude Test in Engineering) moderated by IES and GATE qualified admins. 

Different *forums* for different category of aspirants: 
http://forumies.in/forums/ies-electronics (Posts related to IES *electronics*) 
http://forumies.in/forums/ies-mechanical (Posts related to IES Mechanical) 
http://forumies.in/forums/gate-mathematics (Posts related to *GATE Mathematics*)Further *tagging* is done to allow aspirants see posts related to specific *topics*: 
http://forumies.in/tags/electrical-machines (Posts related to *electrical* machines)
http://forumies.in/tags/job-profile (Posts related to* job profiles*)*Mix* of forums and tagging to allow more specific content: 
http://forumies.in/content/ies-electrical/interview (*Interview* related posts in IES *electrical*) 
http://forumies.in/content/ies-electronics/job-profile (Job profile related posts in IES electronics)You can also browse latest engineering *jobs* in govt. sector at: 
http://forumies.in/engineering-jobs
*CONTENT*
The content on this website is from multiple sources:
Created by usersCreated by our teamFetched from various groups on Facebook and other social media websites.





  Similar Threads: Signals and Systems hand written notes for B. Tech Students and GATE aspirants Signals and Systems hand written notes for B. Tech Students and GATE aspirants Must Read :Need gate 2014 aspirants NIT's and IIT's may do away with GATE for PhD aspirants hey.....gate papers...4 all....aspirants

----------

